# Looking to Buy a Corgi or Basset Hound



## Mitch86 (Jun 9, 2022)

I'm looking to buy a Corgi or Basset Hound about 4 to 6 years old with an AKC Registration.  Does anyone here have a dog like that for sale?


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 9, 2022)

Why not adopt a dog from a pet shelter?  plenty need homes...


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 10, 2022)

Corgis are great, but super high energy.  Need more attention and specific needs than some breeds.

American Kennel Club website has extensive information where you can buy different breeds.

https://www.akc.org/dog-breeds/


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 10, 2022)

Bassets are amongst my favorite dogs.


JaniceM said:


> Why not adopt a dog from a pet shelter?


Always my first choice.  Unless you plan to breed or show what is the reason for an AKC Registration?  

You can find rescue websites that specialize in bassets, for example:
https://www.bassetrescue.org/homeless
https://bassethound.rescueme.org/connecticut

Don't know anything about Corgis


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 10, 2022)

Do bear in mind that corgis were bred as cattle dogs. They nip people's ankles!


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 10, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> Do bear in mind that corgis were bred as cattle dogs. They nip people's ankles!


and possibly because they're around the same height?  

I've only seen them on t.v... they sure are cute!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2022)

Does Queen Elizabeth  still have corgis?  .... haven't heard of her dogs lately.

a vintage photo ..


----------

